# Having miscarriage but HCG is still rising?



## mrst3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all...

Just wondering if anyone can give me some feedback on what could be going on. Ovulated on March 23 and got a very faint positive on April 7. Another HPT a few days later was very faint still, so went in for a blood draw. HCG was only 18 on April 10th so OB suspected a chemical pg/early miscarriage. Went in on the 14th for another check and it was 25 and now yesterday, the 21st it's at 44. I started bleeding in between the first two draws, so just assumed it was in fact a miscarriage and my body was doing what it needed it to. Now, I'm a bit concerned as I don't understand why my HCG levels are actually still rising. Clearly, there isn't a viable pg, but what the heck is going on?

I'm going in for yet another lab tomorrow and then she'll request an u/s after if the levels are still weird.

Any thoughts? I'm just so stumped right now.

Thanks.


----------



## gypsymomma4 (Apr 17, 2008)

when I had my last miscarriage last summer my Hcg levels rose for two of the tests before they finally started to go down. The OB had now explanation other than it happens that way sometimes.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I was told that with a blighted ovum (that is, an egg that is fertilized and begins to divide but does not develop into an embryo) may have hcg that rises, but does not double in the anticipated time because the placenta is continuing to develop but the baby is not.

Personally, I waited for ultrasound confirmation of a nonviable pregnancy, and for my levels to start decreasing (I was at 21,000 when it started)

there is no harm in waiting to see what happens as long as you don't have signs of infection and are ok (emotionally) waiting.


----------



## mrst3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks. Sorry for you loss as well.
I was actually starting to wonder if it's a blighted ovum given the strange way the HCG is continuing to rise over all this time. Hopefully, I'll get some more answers after the next set of labs as well as an u/s. I was really just hoing my body would be on its way back to some semblance of normal, especially since it was such an early loss. Oh well. Can't fight nature's plans.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

My levels continued to rise too even though I had a blighted ovum. They didn't start coming down until the actual m/c which was 10 days after I started bleeding.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mrst3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Update:

Well, had an HCG level recheck again yesterday and it was still sitting at 45, so they had me go in for an u/s today. Here's where it gets even wackier... everything was perfectly clear! Ovaries looked fine, tubes looked fine, uterus was empty and lining was normal. So, they're stumped. Only thought is that maybe there is the tiniest piece of tissue lurking, that they can't see, and it's causing the HCG to not drop yet. Other thought is that maybe there is something going on with my thyroid that's affecting it.

So, I go in for more labs next week. They'll run HCG as well as progesterone, thyroid, prolactin and a couple others just to cover all our bases. I'm a little bummed my body hasn't returned to normal yet, but at least somewhat glad there weren't any visable signs of trouble in my uterus or elsewhere. So, for now we wait some more....

Thanks for the support.


----------

